# Keyboard problen - enter, backspace and spacebar keys



## RustyMac (Sep 27, 2007)

First time user...feel like I just called a radio talk show.

I have a new Dell Latitude D620. Suddenly the enter, backspace and spacebar keys have stopped working. I have found mention of this specific problem on the web but no solutions.

Has anyone had to deal with or heard of this situation. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## photofanatic (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

I am having the same problem. Have you found a fix for this?

Thanks


----------



## saintecho01 (Aug 1, 2007)

have you tried the keys in safe mode yet (tapping f8 on start up)


----------

